# Hunters must take baiting ban seriously-Erik Sharp



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> You'd think wouldn't ya....:lol: Let's face it,,, the State of MI's track record for decision making on _anything_,, is well,, let's just say "less than stellar".
> 
> To answer your question though,, what I meant was,, the whole bait-ban on the LP. Read though what WI has been through and what has happened there and what they did. WI is the closest variable we have to the same situation.




Sounds to me like Michigan is being more pro-active than WI is/was......


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

mulley said:


> Ok, lets Over react, I've been going out to WY on and off for more than 15 years and their DNR is very calm about CWD known it exists and and monitors it. They dont go around like chickens with their heads cut off. The state wide ban is, as expected from our DNR an uneducated over reaction. What a bunch of bozo's. Why didnt they close down baiting in the UP when WI found CWD in their hurd. Dont forget the seat belt law, what did they say, "Oh well never write a ticket for not having your seat belt on" right. IT's all a bunch of BS. from a bunch of politicians.
> 
> Lets pass a law that says for every new law two others have to come off the books. Is this what our founding fathers had in mind. or is this what they fought against. Think it over you know I am write.




The "ONLY" people running around like chickens with their heads cut off are the Michigan hunters that now can't "legally" bait..............seems the DNR is following the 6 year protocol on CWD to the letter..................don't see the down side to that..........


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I will not bait because there is a conservation order to that effect not because of what Mr. Sharp says or does not say.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Kristie,, would you be able to comment on whether or not "we/State of MI" have been in contact with other states, i.e WI, Western states that have already been through this and could maybe give us some advice or gameplan as to what should be done. Or are we just gonna "wing it" and make knee-jerk decisions until this whole thing spirals completely outta control?? My guess would be that we are in a unique situation because of our deer densities but I think we would have to be somewhat similar to WI,, right?? Any and all insight and info is appreciated.


Our biologists, Wildlife Veterinarians, and yes, even myself, have worked with, conferred with, and studied the programs of other states like Colorado, Wyoming, Wisconsin, and nation-wide. Feel free to read the whole CWD contingency plan. There's alot of information in there regarding why the steps to be taken were put in there. Also, included in the plan, is the mention of adaptive management, if new ways to approach stopping CWD's establishment and spread are discovered in other states, those techniques can be incorporated. Here's the link to our Emerging Diseases website where the pdf file of the plan is located. 
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806_26356---,00.html

It's the link lowest in the list under publications. Another great document in that library is the Rocky Mountain news article on CWD, it's very well written, and outlines the CWD problem in Colorado as it developed, and what they went through.

One thing is for certain across the board though, it is agreed that to be as proactive as possible, as early as possible, is the best approach.

Kristie
CWD Central


----------

